# looking for a particular story



## ijp290 (May 18, 2010)

I'm looking for a particular story that I found somewhere a while ago. It  was called something like "The Legend of *" but I can't remember what word the asterisk  represents. Started with an M, I think.

Anywho, it's REALLY long, but not chaptered. It's got a huge  white dragoness in it, and a snake. The snake is part of this  internationally wanted group of female thieves (there's 4-5 of them, I  think). They're flying over the Himalayas after stealing a computer chip and several other valuable things when their jet crashes. They get rescued by the huge white dragoness who  takes the group to a hidden village inside a mountain. The snake falls  in love with the dragoness, hot lesbo sex ensues (including the snake being unbirthed and sleeping inside the dragoness), and then the two find  out that the rest of the group of thieves plans to steal the artifact  that keeps the village and it's people so prosperous and long-lived (it's some crystal thing that the dragoness forged with her soul). The  group (not including the snake) steals the thing, and starts running to the jet which the  villagers fixed for them, and the dragoness eats them (soft vore). But  she can't fit all the girls, so the snake girl has to help. They'd taken  some potion that neutralizes stomach acids. The village council holds a  trial for the devoured criminals, and decides to leave them in the  dragoness and the snakes stomach until they're digested.

Anyone know what story this is, and where I can find it?

Thanks!


----------



## panzergulo (May 19, 2010)

ijp290 said:


> It's an unbirthing story.



Stopped reading right there...

Alright, bickering and personal preferences aside... are you absolutely sure you have used every possible keyword/title/theme combination with the search? If you're sure you can't find the piece with the search, it just might have been deleted... or the author doesn't use keywords at all... use the keywords, dammit, they are there for a reason!

http://www.furaffinity.net/search/legend vore

Sorry for not being more helpful, but what can I do? Point out that it's very unlikely somebody in these forums has read just this particular story and recommend trying with the search feature... yeah. That's about it.

Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------

